

Scheme in Ruby. - speek
http://github.com/jcoglan/heist

======
mahmud
I wrote a lengthy post about this earlier but it seems like i have closed the
browser before posting :-/

Long story short, this one is exceptionally well done and the author seems
like an actual Schemer, which is a major plus.

The interpreter doesn't have a prompt, so it looks stuck ;-)

I would use it if I was stuck in a Ruby shop; this is industrial strength
stuff.

------
judofyr
Heist is definitely one of the better-designed interpreter I've seen. I've
been a James Coglan-fan ever since I stumbled upon it!

He also has an excellent video where he creates a Scheme interpreter in 15
minutes (no sound unfortunately): <http://vimeo.com/4339116>

------
wrs
Wow, that seems...backwards.

~~~
wrs
That was funny, the comment got upvoted and then downvoted. So perhaps I'm not
the only one who would be interested to hear examples of situations in which
one would want a Scheme interpreter implemented in Ruby. There isn't much of a
rationale in the README. On the other hand, a Ruby interpreter implemented in
Scheme would be interesting as an attempt to nail down the ever-elusive
semantics of Ruby, if nothing else.

If, as another commenter mentioned, there are "Ruby shops" where one would
have to sneak Scheme in through this mechanism, then I guess Ruby has truly
reached the mainstream.

~~~
jcoglan
The rationale is that I wanted to learn how to write an interpreter,
particularly some of the more challenging parts like tail recursion, macros,
continuations and laziness. It's in Ruby because that's what I know best; it's
not intended for production use as a replacement for Ruby, though I have used
it myself to do a little code transformation and testing in Ruby apps.

So basically it's a toy, but one that I hope others can learn something from.

------
mmaunder
(

(

    
    
      (
    
        (
    
          (cool)
    
        )
    
       )
    
      )
    
    )

~~~
hakl
Your parentheses look lonely :(.

